# The Weekly Wool. June 30th. Discussion: Dyeing



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Our discussion for this week is Dyeing:
Welcome to my first news letter, It will get better as I have more time to put together more info. Also even if you do not dye there is info here that you might like to read through. So with out a further ado here we go.

Books that have been discussed. There are plenty more out there, these are just a few recommendations from a few of our own very talented dyers.
Dyeing to knit
by Eskesen

Hand dyeing yarn and fleece
by Gail Callahan

Harvesting color
by Rebecca Burgess

Yarn work, How to spin, dye and knit your own yarn.
by We J. Johnson

A garden to dye for
by Chris Mc laughlin

Why & when you started:
This came from desireeross:
I started dyeing 4 years ago. I started with Wiltons and McCormicks colors. I didn't use Koolaid more than once because I couldn't get what I wanted from it. So I experimented with the other two. It was very much seat of my pants dyeing as you can't accurately measure. Someone saw my work and wanted to buy it and I realized I cannot sell food colored yarns as I couldn't guarantee the color fastness.

I bought a set of Greener Shade dyes and their formula PDF and went from there. I soon became so enamored with them I took out a wholesale account and buy them in bulk now . Although I have quite a few dyeing books in my collection I hate to admit it but I never used them except for glancing through to see if they do anything different. I've done a fair amount of painting previously so knew what worked.

With Greener shade dyes you use 9 colors and make all colors from them. You can use them as is as well. To this day they are still my favorite dyes. I started small and used my yarns to knit my shawls. People saw the shawls and approached me via ravelry . It's gone from there. Now I provide a lys in the UK and I have a steady client base who I dye regularly for. A lot of recommendations as well.

I have two setups. The one in the USA is big because I have the space however the setup in the UK is 1/4 of the size as I dye in my laundry. The size has thankfully not hampered my output.

I dye a range of methods. Low water immersion for which I use a Bain Marie and a fish kettle. I have a two burner hot plate and a microwave. I'd say 99% of my dyes are set in the microwave now. The Bain Marie is used mostly for fiber. I also paint my skeins but I have a lot of demand for my multi dip dyes and the microwave is ideal for that. Pictured below.

If I had to recommend resources I'd say Gail Callahan and the Craftsy course which came out last year. There's a lot of information on you tube as well.

Kind regards,
Desiree

So do you want to hear from me? Well maybe another time after I really start to dye. lol

Some older posts: Indigo dyeing:
There was a post about indigo dyeing and why it still was bleeding color after many rinses.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-475170-1.html
Anyway I went on a search found some really good sites on how to. This one is from Dharma trading Co. Pretty good and easy to read. 
http://www.dharmatrading.com/information/how-to-dye.html

Tips:
Well first off I'm not really a dyer just learning how to. So here is what I am learning and how go about starting. I'm sure there is more info out there.

First: I have read, watched videos and asked questions and read some more and watched some more and asked more questions. I always try and get the most info I can before I even start the process and I do not just jump in. Could take me some time but I would rather do it by the book as they say.
Dyeing scars me but I do want to learn how. As I go along I am getting braver. lol

Second: Decide what your first dyeing process will be read up on it. Collect your supplies. Safety is my first concern and should be yours to.

Third: Here is some safety: Do not use equipment that you will be using to cook, store or use for food. So do what I did go to yard sales I found much there I pay next to nothing for a lot of my equipment. I now have a corner in my basement to store what I need.

Fourth: Go outside if you can do all your mixing and applying out there. If you can if you can not please vent as much as you can, be safe and wear the protection you need.

There is so much info on the internet take the time and do the research you will be much happier with the end results.

Patterns:
This is a wonderful pattern I found that I thought you may all like it is on raverly they are free and are very easy peasy.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/copilot

Another:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/camp-out-fingerless-mitts

Monthly Events: July.
These are few not much going on in July:

PLATTE RIVER LIVESTOCK SHOW 
Adams County Fairground, Henderson, Colorado. Featuring sheep, llamas, alpacas, rabbits, goats, sheep dog trials and the Hi-Country Lamb Cook-off. Call 1(800) 824-7842 Fair book pages & entry forms at http://www.colostate.edu/Depts/CoopExt/Adams/fair.htm

July15th ANNUAL LAMBTOWN, USA FESTIVAL & FIBER SHOW 
Downtown Dixon, CA - http://www.lambtown.com

Copper K Barn Fiber Fest	July 22nd -23rd, 2017	Northwest	Whitehall	MT	http://www.ranchingtraditionfiber.com/copper-k-fiber-fest

Fiber Christmas in July Fiber Festival	July 28th -29th, 2017	Southwest	Kellyville	OK	http://www.fiberchristmas.com/

I could go on forever but I need another cup of coffee. lol I do promise to make the next news letter a bit more informative for all of you. Also the KP site does not lend itself to a great format for news letters so I'm looking into another way, so until I can make it nicer I will post here. Thanks for understanding gals.

The next group will be the pictures. Still working on the details for a monthly contest to.

So this has nothing to do with the fiber arts but I thought it was interesting who knew did you:
Avoid Seedless Watermelons 
Pick the melon you like, but I beg you, choose one with the seeds. The seeds are 
edible, medicinal, and quite delicious when roasted. Watermelons are 
anti-inflammatory and helpful for asthma, heart health, diabetes, and arthritis. 
They are a rich source of vitamins A and C and contain a high concentration of 
antioxidants. The seeds are really great for urinary tract and kidney health.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Great first newsletter!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have quite a few scraps that I am stranding so that I can complete a project or more. Sometimes you don't have enough for those heel/toe turnings. :sm24: Thanks for the fingerless glove pattern!


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

Great newsletter! Thanks for your time and effort! I have been thinking of dyeing a skein or two for fun. Love the spinning, dyeing section of KP!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Great newsletter! I've been spinning since 1962, would you believe I've only started dying last fall, only a couple things. I spin for myself not business. I want to dye two pounds, too much for microwave, should i use my canning pot? How do you get even color? I might need help, I can put coffee on.......


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

deenashoemaker said:


> Great newsletter! I've been spinning since 1962, would you believe I've only started dying last fall, only a couple things. I spin for myself not business. I want to dye two pounds, too much for microwave, should i use my canning pot? How do you get even color? I might need help, I can put coffee on.......


If you use your canning pot you should not use it for canning later. Go find a yard sale pot to use.
Wish I could come have coffee with you. lol I wanted to start out with a kinda easy dye so the Country Classics Dyes are were I started. Will you be doing all one color? I would think so. I was able to put the whole pound in my micro wave as it is very big. ( It was a freebie ) I have not gotten into pot dyeing yet. I used the directions from the woolery for the Country classic dyes they really explained it they have a submersion direction there to.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Great newsletter start! Thanks for starting this.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

mama879 said:


> If you use our canning pot you should not use it for canning later. Go find a yard sale pot to use.
> Wish I could come have coffee with you. lol I wanted to start out with a kinda easy dye so the Country Classics Dyes are were I started. Will you be doing all one color? I would think so. I was able to put the whole pound in my micro wave as it is very big. ( It was a freebie ) I have not gotten into pot dyeing yet. I used the directions from the woolery for the Country classic dyes they really explained it they have a submersion direction there to.


Lol, it's a pot I haven't used in twenty years and don't can anymore. I was thinking solid color, but last fall i tried kool aid and it was a blotchy mess, so now I want to do it right. Be more predictable in what I'm making. So I've been spying on you dyers!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Love this!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

great first news letter. being in Scotland (UK) I'm not familiar with the dye system you use Desiree.(I presume you bring it over from US). I use Ashford dyes mainly and some natural dyes too, though they are less colour fast. I dye mostly fibre in a large pot and then card the fibre on my drum carder to even out the colour or blend it with other shades for a different effect. I have a number of books, which I tend to flick through or use as a reference. One is a booklet on the natural dyes of Shetland. 
Woolfest in Cockermouth in the English Lake district has just passed, but I'm sure a look at their website would be of interest. I think the next fair is Fibre East in July. I can check the dates for those of us who live in the UK.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

What a wonderful newsletter.....every detail is great down to the puzzle. Thank you so much for all you do to make this section of KP the best there is!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks! I am not much of a dyer but I got a small microwave at a yard sale last week for $10 (2 years old) AND the rolling shelving unit it sat on! The next time my fiber group dyes I can use it!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I bought collanders measuring spoons a plastic pouring bowl a metal pitcher. My collanders were $2. She gave me the metal measuring spoons the bowl was .50 the metal pitcher was.75. I bought a stainless steel bucket for carring hot water outside for $2. I have only just begun. Lol


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Thank u for starting this newsletter. It is very informative. I am just getting interested in dying fiber. Well done.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

deenashoemaker said:


> Great newsletter! I've been spinning since 1962, would you believe I've only started dying last fall, only a couple things. I spin for myself not business. I want to dye two pounds, too much for microwave, should i use my canning pot? How do you get even color? I might need help, I can put coffee on.......


Stainless steel is recommended for stove-top dyeing. I went to a local thrift store & found a big Revere Ware pot & a stainless strainer to use solely for dyeing fiber. Even the stainless pot has some dye discoloration after several sessions of use. I bought some long plastic utensils & it's fun to see what color they turn with successive uses. They, too, are only for my dyeing fun.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Mama879, thank you for starting this section & the newsletter. I don't post a lot here but I read it quite often. Being a dyer this first one was great for me!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Conchalea said:


> Mama879, thank you for starting this section & the newsletter. I don't post a lot here but I read it quite often. Being a dyer this first one was great for me!


I think you should post more. lol


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Mama, wonderful newsletter.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Thanks Mama, wonderful newsletter.


Are you home sweet home yet?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh yes, I arrived home at high noon this pass sat. I'm happy to see my wheels!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

So I'm sure those hands a playing with fiber now. lol


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I think I would go into withdrawal symptoms if I didn't see my wheels for two days!


----------

